# FIBArk Hyside Mini Me Special



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Good news for all of the Mini Me lovers out there. We have 8 demo Hyside Mini Me for sale. These boats have only seen 3hrs on the water and used in the recent Go Pro Games, this weelend's FIBArk festival, and next week's Gorge Games. 
We'll be selling the blue, orange, and yellow ones for $1895 and the neos for $1695 plus tax & shipping and they come with a 5 year warranty. These normally retail for $2250 and wil be available for pick up or shipping around the first week of July. (Shipping charges usually run $100).
Please give us a call at 866-539-9323 or [email protected]


----------



## upthecreek (Jan 22, 2015)

*Me likey*

Nice. I like mine and I like Salida River Boat Works!


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

1 Orange and 1 Blue are sold. Blue, Yellow and Neo are still available.
Call to reserve yours.


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

*Deal Sweetner*

Ok folks, we only have yellow, blue, and neo Mini Me left. Water levels are dropping and this fun little rig will come in handy soon. Now, on to the sugar...

Deal Sweetner: Purchase one of these demo boats and receive 15% off a custom frame!

1 Bay frame = $505 (retails for $595)
2 Bay frame = $548 (retails for $645)

Frames come with low back seat, kick bar, and oar towers.

And...if you purchase a boat/frame combo you'll receive 15% off accessories.

Now that's sweet! 

719.539.9323


----------



## Jcarp (May 28, 2015)

*Still available?*

Are any of these still around?


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Only in yellow, blue, or neo (black).


----------

